# Oro Valley (Tucson Area)



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Earlier this month we spent 3 nights at the Catalina State Park Campground in Oro Valley. The site was very spacious, with lots of real estate between us and our neighbors. Only electric and water hookup, with nice dump station on site. The view towards the mountains are spectacular, so try to get a perimeter spot. The bathrooms and showers are exceptionally nice. They're new, large, absolutely pristine clean, and they keep them clean all day long. 
A real winner, especially for a state facility.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We stayed there back in 2007 on trip to the Grand Canyon. I agree that is a nice campground. The in-laws talked about how nice and how clean the showers and bathrooms were for a week.


----------

